# Hog Hunting



## Beast24 (Jun 29, 2007)

I am located in South Eastern CO, and I am planning on taking my dad, LittleJoe, and brother on a hog hunting trip somewhere within a 12 hr driving distance for a reasonable price range anywhere from $500-$700 (excluding travel expenses) for the three of us for a couple of days of hog hunting. We'd like to hunt with dogs and have the option to shoot, stab, or spear some pork. Any and all information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i hope you mean $500-700 each per day. because if not, you're going to have a tough time finding a GOOD ethical guide.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Pops2 said:


> i hope you mean $500-700 each per day. because if not, you're going to have a tough time finding a GOOD ethical guide.


Maybe not, I know someone who I put in touch from Wis. who came to Okla to hunt with a friend of mine, he did not charge them, I think they did give him a tip, but not sure. They just like to hunt.They like to go to Colorado to hunt with a bow. Maybe a trade off of some kind. Let me know and I will talk with him.


----------



## littlequail (Aug 5, 2011)

if you came down to my part of the woods in FL, Farmers want hunters to take out these Stupid wild hogs, they are Crazy, all over the place, on our land alone we have so many they have ripped up the lands...good luck. they are pretty easy to find around here, they end up being road kill from crossing streets. try to find a farmer. Lol if you throw corn out...Ha. get ready to fill a freezer


----------



## Beast24 (Jun 29, 2007)

Cowboy, that would be great! Here at the ranch we live on a few miles south of town doesn't offer a great deal of hunting opportunities for a bow, but I'm sure if your friend would be interested in hunting turkey with a bow here in SE Colorado some family would be able to accomodate him. We also have an excellent dove population here as well.

Pops, the price range I said I figured would cover the whole hunting expedition, but I am not too sure on the hog hunting market prices. 

Little quail, I had no idea that hogs were that far south. Pretty destructive from what I've heard, but also quite aggressive as well. Florida would be a pretty long weekend drive to go hunting though haha


----------



## littlequail (Aug 5, 2011)

my neighbor gets them a lot on his land. i would say he must see them 5 out of 7 days a week. and that's just in his cow pastures....if you have rain come in...the pigs come out to play...and play they will. they will run a Muck. good luck on your hunt!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You can drive a long ways on $500-$700 in gas if the hunt is free. Maybe pay the farmer to prebait ahead of time.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Beast24 said:


> Cowboy, that would be great! Here at the ranch we live on a few miles south of town doesn't offer a great deal of hunting opportunities for a bow, but I'm sure if your friend would be interested in hunting turkey with a bow here in SE Colorado some family would be able to accomodate him. We also have an excellent dove population here as well.
> 
> Pops, the price range I said I figured would cover the whole hunting expedition, but I am not too sure on the hog hunting market prices.
> 
> Little quail, I had no idea that hogs were that far south. Pretty destructive from what I've heard, but also quite aggressive as well. Florida would be a pretty long weekend drive to go hunting though haha


It may be a couple of weeks before I see him, he works construction and his dad hunts with him and he is gone quail hunting this week. Can't promise anything, but they like to hunt and hunt a lot.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

I can take care of your hunt if you'd like. We have lots of hogs and can provide you with lodging and meals if you'd like. However I don't hunt pigs with dogs, we hunt from baited blinds, so spearing probably wouldn't be an option. If you're interested you can pm me and we'll work out a price. I can also send you pic's and refrences if you want them.


----------



## Beast24 (Jun 29, 2007)

I would greatly appreciate it, Cowboy. I PM'd netexan about his hunt, but I am open to any and all opportunities


----------



## Beast24 (Jun 29, 2007)

You know, Cowboy, I just got to thinking. I may know a fella that would be agreeable to hunt deer with bow on his hay fields. I'll ask him and get back to you.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Beast24 said:


> Cowboy, that would be great! Here at the ranch we live on a few miles south of town doesn't offer a great deal of hunting opportunities for a bow, but I'm sure if your friend would be interested in hunting turkey with a bow here in SE Colorado some family would be able to accomodate him. We also have an excellent dove population here as well.
> 
> Pops, the price range I said I figured would cover the whole hunting expedition, but I am not too sure on the hog hunting market prices.
> 
> Little quail, I had no idea that hogs were that far south. Pretty destructive from what I've heard, but also quite aggressive as well. Florida would be a pretty long weekend drive to go hunting though haha


Still have not seen the young man or his dad, but will. As I said, can't speak for them, but they love to hunt and have the dogs and catch them alive most of the time when they can. They are about as tough as they come when it comes to hog hunting. Even on of the sisters hunts and will catch also. One of the sisters also met her husband while hog hunting and they hunt also. Will talk with them when I can and see what they are up to.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

braggscowboy said:


> Still have not seen the young man or his dad, but will. As I said, can't speak for them, but they love to hunt and have the dogs and catch them alive most of the time when they can. They are about as tough as they come when it comes to hog hunting. Even on of the sisters hunts and will catch also. One of the sisters also met her husband while hog hunting and they hunt also. Will talk with them when I can and see what they are up to.


Are you still interested in a hunt? If so I will give you a #. If I get this posted, they caught this hog yesterday with dogs and by hand. Don't always get this kind of hog, but hog none the less.


----------



## Beast24 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm sorry in the delay of the response, it's been pretty hectic juggling work and holidays both. Now that is a hog! Wow. Like you said, it's not everyday you get a hog like that, but I would be inclined to believe that where there is one, there are others. I would be extremely interested in contact information. I greatly appreciate it, it sounds like it's going to be a great memory making experience.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Beast24 said:


> I'm sorry in the delay of the response, it's been pretty hectic juggling work and holidays both. Now that is a hog! Wow. Like you said, it's not everyday you get a hog like that, but I would be inclined to believe that where there is one, there are others. I would be extremely interested in contact information. I greatly appreciate it, it sounds like it's going to be a great memory making experience.


The young man you will need to speak with is Roy and he is hunting in Arizona for quail for a few days his dad said. His dad said to give him a call in a few days. They have been hunting a lot for hogs. You can give him a call and work out your deal with him. Sending a PM


----------

